
Apptember - nreece
http://apptember.com/
======
jrockway
I thought this was going to be about iPhone apps and "Eternal September"
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September>)

------
fnid
Seriously, what's going on with the negative letter-spacing??

~~~
erlanger
And this one's much worse than the other one I flagged weighing in at

    
    
      letter-spacing: -0.08em
    

Let's make this the month of learning elementary typography.

Might want to go back to the drawing board with the white on fuchsia as well.

------
mattcottingham
"James Peter created A better spell check (Javascript) (about 4 hours ago)

Spell checks text... beter!"

Whoops.

~~~
latortuga
I think that _may_ have been tongue in cheek.

~~~
mattcottingham
I was hoping so.

------
MrMatt
For me, every month is apptember.

------
mattdennewitz
"theres no business model like no business model" ugh!

~~~
cscotta
It's about experimenting and having fun, not making money. Better to state it
up front than to go in with dreams of making millions in a month :-).

~~~
mattdennewitz
dudes: separate idle time hobby from dream vocation

------
Tichy
Why do they want access to my Twitter account???

